Ask HN: What is the most annoying part in Sales? - aminmemon
======
TomMarius
A) Finding interested people. Cold sales is soul crushing and in my case I was
unable to find enough leads to feed myself that way.

B) Running a marketing campaign with no idea whether it is lost money, or will
at least pay for itself, or will find enough leads to feed myself, or will
find enough leads to feed the employees too.

~~~
aminmemon
What was the process for finding leads for the cold emails? LinkedIn Sales
Navigator? The biggest problem for me when cold emailing is not knowing how
many cold emails should I send inorder to gauge the results. I mean the number
of people should I reach to know if my cold email campaign is not working.

~~~
TomMarius
Yes, Sales Navigator, I haven't found anything else like it.

~~~
aminmemon
I have a email find & verify saas app. I am looking to add features that make
the entire cold emailing process fast & simple. Here is the mockup of the
feature I am planning to push.
[https://imgur.com/A8heBml](https://imgur.com/A8heBml) What is your first
thought on this?

~~~
TomMarius
This looks pretty cool. Do you handle the stricter EU laws in some way (e.g.
people sign up and confirm they want to be contacted)?

~~~
aminmemon
Not at the moment. Currently, we are devoting time to make the feature usable
and easy. Right now, we are using data from LinkedIn and then finding their
emails so you can send them emails directly from your gmail.

